# Worth upgrading my TTS to the RS?



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Just wanted to get peoples thoughts on this...I'm a new TTS owner, I only bought mine 2 months ago and whilst I have loved it so far I've often wondered if I should of just gone for the RS model.

Stupidly at the time I never bothered testing the RS cause I assumed it would be out of my budget but a few months later I've found myself in a better financial position. The question is...is the RS MUCH better than the TTS? or is it only a subtle difference in the power and exhaust/engine noise?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Glenc said:


> Just wanted to get peoples thoughts on this...I'm a new TTS owner, I only bought mine 2 months ago and whilst I have loved it so far I've often wondered if I should of just gone for the RS model.
> 
> Stupidly at the time I never bothered testing the RS cause I assumed it would be out of my budget but a few months later I've found myself in a better financial position. The question is...is the RS MUCH better than the TTS? or is it only a subtle difference in the power and exhaust/engine noise?


I think on here you will receive a variety of responses, due to owners own preference and whats sat on their drive. (some may be biased)

Your financial situation is yours to figure out. Your taste in car, what you get for it and justification of "value for money". You know what the RS is about, its just if its a real step up for you from a TTS, and worth the uplift. You'll get stung on your car to sell so soon, and the RS' are currently commanding decent money. If I were you, I'd drool over one for a year, by April 2019 you'll get a 1 year old TTRS for £45k (ish). But if you've got deep pockets, life not a rehearsal, get it bought and enjoyed!
An alternative as a true step up would be a Cayman GTS (the 6 pot version) WOW! I had one, and wish i hadn't let it go! Still sat just under list price, epic car! Will hold up well! Especially now they've put a 4pot turbo in the 718 Cayman, sounds crap and has removed the soul from the car before it!

RS - Peach of an engine, arguably the best before supercar territory. Lots of grunt from factory, but option to squeeze another 20% easily with a tune. Supercar beater on the roads.
Handling will be improved, as will braking. Styling and interior obviously tweaked. Fuel no different in reality between S & RS. RS Prestige etc etc, I guess you could go on and on...

The TTS is the sweet spot for most Id imagine. I owned a MK2 TTS first, loved it! Yes I did yearn for that 5 pot, and had to have one eventually, never regretted a single penny or moment!

TTS is same engine as Golf R which I sold a year ago, great engine, with a stage 2 map youre hitting 400bhp, same as the TTRS. I went for a BCS power valve exhaust (which you can get on TTS) and it was fab! Perfect setup, quiet off boost, sounded the biz on boost. Simple setup! So theres more to be had from the TTS if you wanted, and that'll ultimately save you a fortune over the RS.

Totally personal choice. Some on here would argue 1.8TFSI is the one to have, and who are we to say otherwise.


----------



## antmanbTT (Jan 8, 2018)

TondyRSuzuka said:


> Glenc said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to get peoples thoughts on this...I'm a new TTS owner, I only bought mine 2 months ago and whilst I have loved it so far I've often wondered if I should of just gone for the RS model.
> ...


Really sensible and reasoned post mate thanks for that.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

... and yes there are a few knocking around the £45-48k mark at the moment, but I'm meaning to say in a year you'll find more on the market that are very well specced for that price. Items such as Mag Ride, Sports Exhaust, Comfort and sound pack... And obviously colour combo's (again comes down to taste)...

We've recently put an order on a new TTRS, simply because the second hand market doesn't offer much of a saving over a new one when you can get nearly 10% off a new order. So it was either order new now, or wait a year for a cheaper car with decent spec.


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

I haven't driven a tts, have got the rs though and it's a cracking drive. I would ask yourself is it worth the extra payments? I was looking at changing from mythos black rs to a new ara blue, but decided not to as it was a bit daft paying an extra two hundred pounds a month and extending the pcp to four years when mine finishes in two years time.
You'd probably be better off test driving an rs and taking it from there. Would it worth the extra payments or if you can purchase outright, is it worth losing the money that you will have of with the tts


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Some good info there, definitely worth considering changing the exhaust and getting my TTS tuned but when it comes to this kind of thing I have no idea at all what the costs roughly are and what it will do to screw up my warranty/insurance.

I think you're right in hanging on for another 12 months or so, if I do upgrade to the RS it won't be something I'd do until the end of the year when the prices are down a little.


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

Apart from the fact it's quicker, the biggest difference is the noise, a world apart.

The first drive through a tunnel and you'll know it was the right choice to upgrade.

But if you're not fussed about a "look at me" noise then stick with the TTS and get a remap.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

I would be worried about taking a bit hit on depreciation on a new car, probably not "worth it" unless you really want the RS, or you'd dealer is willing to give you a very good trade-in.

Probably worth a test drive if you are tempted, it'll either settle your mind or give you food for thought.

For me? The power and noise are far from 'subtle'. In fact the noise is the game-changer for me; I was tempted to take a great offer to keep my our MK7 R Hatch when we swapped for a MK7.5 R Estate, but after driving a MK2 TTRS I jumped at it, what a phenomenal engine and love the interior. But I do miss the much better MQB platform and now have a MK3 TTRS on order to have best of both.

But, if noise isn't that big of a deal for you it might feel more subtle to you than I, and the power - whilst quite marked - is not going to feel as different as the TTS is certainly no slouch! The launch control in my wife's Golf R matches my TTRS in 1st gear but then in 2nd the TTRS is relentless and pulls away. Actually I'm amazed how brutal the MK7.5R is with LC, so with 100kg weight reduction I expect the MK3 TTS to be quite a contender off the line!

That aside, there's not much to it, worth noting you have to tick more boxes on the TTS to get the same 'standard' spec on the TTRS and you can add carbon trim, and minor aesthetic differences in alloys and body. Still about 10k price difference between two equal spec cars on the road after available discounts are taken in.


----------



## Mr TTS (Dec 23, 2017)

I have had both and I now drive a TTS. It's been remapped and apart from the sound and 'RS badge' feel good factor I think it's a better car than the RS especially when you factor in the price.

The RS sounds amazing but it wouldn't be worth the cost to change IMO.


----------



## TTS_SPRINT (Jun 16, 2012)

Mr TTS said:


> I have had both and I now drive a TTS. It's been remapped and apart from the sound and 'RS badge' feel good factor I think it's a better car than the RS especially when you factor in the price.
> 
> The RS sounds amazing but it wouldn't be worth the cost to change IMO.


Whats the TTS MK3 power increase like after a remap? How does it feel?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Glenc said:


> I only bought my TTS 2 months ago
> 
> The question is...is the RS MUCH better than the TTS? or is it only a subtle difference in the power and exhaust/engine noise?


The question actually how much negative equity will you be in after only two months...

The answer, lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots!


----------



## Mr TTS (Dec 23, 2017)

TTS_SPRINT said:


> Whats the TTS MK3 power increase like after a remap? How does it feel?


Absolutely rapid and faster than a stock RS. It's a bit more laggy though.

*disclaimer* my RS was sold @ 3k miles so might not have been fully loosened up yet.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Worth? On what level - what's the metric for success?

Personally i can't agree to pay for any TT which has a starting prices of 50K or more, its just not worth it for me. I'd be looking elsewhere, either within the Audi range or other manufactures.

Looks - you can change the bumper.
Noise - you can change the exhaust but its sill not going to sound like a 5 cylinder
Performance - you can remap, but its still the uninspiring 4 pot underneath.


----------



## BlackOptic (Oct 3, 2017)

Glenc said:


> ...I've often wondered if I should of just gone for the RS model...


I just went through this question. 
- I purchased a 2017 TTS in Feb 2017.
- I decided to 'upgrade', and ordered a TT RS in September.
- I turned in the TTS in October. (Basically after 8 months, 1500 miles, and a 26% depreciation loss.)
- The TT RS should be here in Feb.

First off, I absolutely LOVED the TTS. It had absolutely more power and handling than I would ever need. And the driving experience/acceleration and engine sound was terrific. I love the 'format' of the TT/TTS/TTRS.

Secondly, I have never driven an RS car. I am pretty much doing the swap for the carbon interior, honeycomb grill and, I guess, the engine sound. (Especially since I went for the 'spoiler delete'.) 

As others have stated, at this point you'll (like me) take an absolute bath on trading it in. (Here in the US, there are a tonne of TTS sitting around un-sold.) I have future expenses coming in (kids / college), so now was the time to get the little car idea out of my mind. I'll be keeping it for a long time, and wanted the top of the model range. Satisfy that "RS" itch. I wished I had waited, but a TDI compensation cheque was burning a hole in my pocket a year ago, and I didn't realize how much fun I was going to have.

Btw, the (brain) answer to your question is "No". The heart may say otherwise.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If you can afford it & really want it, get it.Always better to have top of the range. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

I have a new TT RS, had the old one a few years ago as well, also have a Mk 7 Golf R.

Both my cars, Golf and Mk 3 TT RS have coilovers, updated anti roll bars and uprated brake pads - that's it!

Why am I telling you this, well because the TTS is very fast once mapped, slow at stock, sounds flat and boring, misses all the extra RS elements that make the RS feel special.

With a few suspension tweaks and a fast road geo my TT RS is faster than my GTR (and would still be faster if the same mods were applied to the GTR - was a 2009 version)

The TT RS sounds amazing, super car performance, super car interior, everyday car running costs . . . there is nothing out there that is as good. The M4 Comp Pack is very close and on it's day the better drivers car but on every other day the TT RS wins as the best all rounder - if the Alfa had the same interior and quality of build then it might be the Alfa but other than that, they are truly epic pocket rockets.

You live once, it's fine to regret spending more than you planned, but regretting not enjoying your time here becuase you settled for second best, took the easy road or didnt follow your inner spirit is pure stupidity!


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a MK2 TTRS and a MK3 TTS. Driven a few MK3 TTRSses to see if it was worth upgrading the MK2 TTRS to the MK3. In all honesty if I look objectively at the price/performance balance on both the TTS wins hands down. I have it for about two years now and I am loving every driving day. If I would have to go back to one car on a limited budget it would be the TTS that would stay of the two.

Having said that I must admit I still bit the bullit and traded in the MK2 and ordered a MK3 TTRS not to long ago.. So as I see it in the end; objectively not really worth it but if you love the soundtrack a lot it is still a good idea  Main point for having it next to the TTS for me is purely the soundtrack, handling and performance wise the TTS is the sweet spot for me, no upgrade needed in those departments.


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

TFP said:


> Apart from the fact it's quicker, the biggest difference is the noise, a world apart.
> 
> The first drive through a tunnel and you'll know it was the right choice to upgrade.
> 
> But if you're not fussed about a "look at me" noise then stick with the TTS and get a remap.


I'll take back that advice re getting a remap.

Another thread on the go about the turbo failing just after a remap.


----------

